# Update-Frage / Platz-Frage

## yatri

Hallo, 

ich bin ein erfahrener User von anderen Distros aus der RPM-Welt (Suse, RedHat, etc) bzw der Debian-Welt (Ubuntu, mint, usw) - seit 2001! .  Auf meinem neuen Multi-Distri-Gerät installierte ich wie üblich 4 Linuxe und ein Windows in einer Multiboot-Umgebung - und habe Probleme mit Sabayon 11 auf einer 8000 MB Partition.

Lage: Die Erstinstallation von  Sabayon 11 KDE war mit ca 6 GB auf der 8 GB Partition schon ein wenig größer als gedacht - nun aber weigert sich das System per "equo upgrade" eine komplette Aktualisierung durchlaufen zu lassen, da es rund 3000 weitere MB freien Platz haben will. Dabei liegt das komplette /home schon auf einer /home-Partition (60.000 MB), die gemeinsam mit den anderen Distris genutzt wird.

hmm ...

Ist das normal, dass Sabayon nur für:  einmal KDE drauf machen - und dann einmal aktualisieren - schon über 10 Gig haben will ?

Muss ich neu partitionieren (wohl am einfachsten, oder?) - oder gibt es hier die Möglichkeit ungenutzte Alt-Pakete zu entfernen und so Platz zu bekommen.

Mich wundert das schon sehr. 

Der gleiche Vorgang: 1) reine KDE-Distri draufmachen 2) komplett aktualisieren - OHNE weitere zusätzliche Programme zu installieren - also der gleiche Vorgang braucht bei den meisten anderen Distris nur ca 5-6 GB. Mit einer 10-11 GB Partition habe ich z.B. auf einer opensuse immer Platz für KDE, Gnome, XFCE, fvwm, lxde, wmaker, fluxbox und icewm ZUSAMMEN!

Es wäre schön, wenn mir jemand der Gentoo-basierte System kennt, ein paar Befehle nennen könnte - zum Aufräumen oder Löschen.

Es wäre auch schön einen Hinweis zu bekommen, ob ich dann ähnlich wie bei Windows, damit rechnen muss, dass aus anfänglich 8 GB später leicht mal 24 GB werden können, weil Updates anders gehandhabt werden. dann würde ich nämlich entweder gleich eine sehr große Partition anlegen - oder es sein lassen.

Mit einem freundlichen Gruß

Yatri

----------

## hafgan

Du kannst die alten distfiles löschen mit:

```
eclean --destructive distfiles
```

Außerdem habe ich den ganzen Portagetree auf eine andere Partition ausgelagert. Damit sollten einige GB frei werden.

Gruß

hafgan

----------

## cryptosteve

[edit]

Hi ihr zwei,

willkommen im Gentoo-Forum.

[/edit]

Nichts desto trotz sind 10gb bei einer sourcebasierten Distribution schon arg knapp bemessen. Kürzlich gab es hier einen Thread über die sinnvolle Größe des root-Verzeichnisses, und da wurde 10GB mehrheitlich als zu klein angesehen, vor allem, wenn man Monster wie KDE, LibreOffice & Co vor sich her schiebt.

Zu sabayon im speziellen kann ich allerdings nichts sagen, da das hier ein Gentoo-Forum ist. Von daher mutmasse ich, dass der OP im sabayon-Forum (sofern es eines gibt) deutlich besser aufgehoben wäre. Oder gibt es da nichts deutschsprachiges?

----------

## Fijoldar

@cryptosteve: Im Prinzip hast du vollkommen recht. Aber ich hatte selbst mal kurz Sabayon im Einsatz und habe mich in der Community mal umgesehen. Der deutschsprachige Teil ist da sehr sehr überschaubar. Also bevor man da gar keine Hilfe bekommt, kann man es auch mal hier versuchen. Aber ein Versuch wäre es bestimmt Wert gewesen.  :Smile: 

Ansonsten kann ich dazu sagen, dass man für das Root Verzeichnis schon mindestens 20 GB reservieren sollte. Das System müllte sich mit der Zeit doch ganz schön zu. Mit der Zeit kann man dann mittels 

```
equo cleanup
```

 ab und zu mal Platz schaffen. Sabayon scheint hier kein sparsames System zu sein, wenn es um Speicherplatz geht. Deshalb lieber etwas mehr als zu wenig. Das Sabayon Wiki empfiehlt 30 GB (-> http://wiki.sabayon.org/index.php?title=En:Introduction#Create_partition_scheme). Für weiteres würde ich mich dort einfach mal etwas umsehen.

[Persönliche Meinung] Von einem dauerhaften Einsatz von Sabayon würde ich aber abraten. Dann sollte man lieber auf ein reines Gentoo wechseln. Zum Kennelernen sicherlich sehr gut geeignet. Mann kann etwas mit Portage spielen ohne direkt darauf angewiesen zu sein, aber so auf Dauer gehen doch viele Vorteile von Gentoo verloren. [/Persönliche Meinung]

----------

## yatri

SEHR SCHÖN! Das ist Linux! 3 Antworten in 3 Stunden - und kein  Geschwätz, sondern User, die anderen Usern wirklich helfen. Respekt 

und meinen Dank an alle.

Nun: zum Thema:

im Gentoo-Installationshandbuch steht hierzu folgendes:

"Although allocating a few gigabytes of disk space for /var may seem excessive, remember that Portage uses this partition by default for compiling packages. If you want to keep /var at a more reasonable size, such as 1GB, you will need to alter your PORTAGE_TMPDIR variable in /etc/portage/make.conf to point to the partition with enough free space for compiling extremely large packages such as OpenOffice."

Quelle: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4

-

Dann könnte ich doch auch den portage-Tree, der zum Kompilieren immer sehr groß werden kann, 

in ein Unterverzeichnis meiner home-Partition verschieben (die ja 60 Gig hat), oder ?

Wenn mir das jemand bestätigen könnte - Es würde mir Repartitionieren ersparen - und die anderen Distris damit auch direkt bootbar lassen.  Im Prinzip ist es das was hafgan in seiner ersten Antwort zu meinem Beitrag empfahl: "Außerdem habe ich den ganzen Portagetree auf eine andere Partition ausgelagert. Damit sollten einige GB frei werden."

Gruß

Yatri

----------

## Fijoldar

 *yatri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> im Gentoo-Installationshandbuch steht hierzu folgendes:
> ...

 

Ähm, nur um das klar zu stellen, du willst Sabayon nutzen? Dann ist nämlich genau dieser Punkt ziemlich uninteressant für dich. Sabayon nutzt kein Portage. Sabayon nutzt Entropy, einen Paketmanager für Binärpakete. Du kompilierst also deine Pakete auch nicht selbst. Entsprechend hast du da auch kein Speicherplatzproblem. Es sei denn du willst unbedingt Portage nutzen (geht natürlich auch, ist nur nicht empfehlenswert), dann kannst du das natürlich machen.

----------

## yatri

Hallo Fijoldar,

ja, ich weiß natürlich das Gentoo Portage benutzt - und Sabayon eine Eigenentwicklung - aber das heißt doch nur, dass ich ganz analog dazu die /etc/make.conf von Sabayon ändern kann, oder?

Auszug aus dem Kopf der  /etc/make.conf:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

# Compiler stuff

GRAPHITE="-floop-interchange -ftree-loop-distribution -floop-strip-mine -floop-block"

# Only enable Graphite via package.env

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -ggdb" # -ftree-vectorize ${GRAPHITE}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j16 -s"

# Portage stuff

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch protect-owned splitdebug"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/ccache"

...

----------

## Fijoldar

Ja, du kannst die make.conf ändern. Aber das betrifft eben nur die Pakete, die du mit Portage kompilierst. Wenn du wie im Eingangspost erwähnt ausschließlich equo (Entropy) verwendest, dann hat die make.conf keinerlei Auswirkungen, da Pakete nicht kompiliert werden. Das ist ein ganz großer Unterschied zwischen Gentoo und Sabayon. Sabayon ist eine Binärdistribution. Ebenfalls kannst du weder mit package.use noch mit package.keywords irgendwas an den Binärpaketen beeinflussen. Das ist mitunter auch ein Grund, warum ich anfangs von einem Dauereinstatz von Sabayon abraten wollte.

----------

## yatri

ja, du hast Recht - leider.

Deshalb habe ich auch gezögert etwas zu ändern -

und bin zum Schluss gekommen, lieber direkt Gentoo zu installieren - und den Weg zu gehen, den PortageTree auf die Home-Partition auszulagern.

Danke für den nochmaligen Hinweis von dir. Für mich ist der Fall nun erst mal abgeschlossen.

Tschüss und nochmals Danke

Yatri

----------

## musv

Mit squashfs ist der Portage Tree bei mir inklusive 3 Overlays 78 mb groß. Ist eine echte Alternative gegenüber dem Auslagern auf eine andere Partition.

Mit 10 GB kommst du aber auch mit ausgelagertem Portage bei Gentoo nicht sehr weit.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *yatri wrote:*   

> und bin zum Schluss gekommen, lieber direkt Gentoo zu installieren - und den Weg zu gehen, den PortageTree auf die Home-Partition auszulagern.

 

JUHU! Wie großartig. Willkommen bei Gentoo.

Und da Du direkt schonmal einen Blick ins Handbuch geworfen hast, dürftest Du dem Großteil der "Neuuser" sogar schon etwas voraus haben.

Als ich meine root-Partition anfänglich mal zu klein gewählt habe, habe ich übrigens alles mögliche ausgelagert. Zuerst per Symlink, weil es so schön einfach ist (ccache, portage-tree, etc.), später dann durch entsprechende Konfiguration in make.conf & co.

Bei meiner nächsten Installtion habe ich mich dann an lvm heran getraut, sodass ich das Problem mit dauerhaft zu kleinen Partitionen nicht mehr habe, sondern auch nachträglich noch bedenkenlos ändern kann.

Nochmals willkommen bei Gentoo, ich denke, Du wirst hier viel Spass haben und finden, was Du suchst ... und entgegen vielseitiger Kommentare anderswo ... der Aufwand bei Gentoo ist nur bei der Installation erhöht ... später hält er sich durchaus in überschaubaren Grenzen.

----------

## gendjaral

Den Worten von cryptosteve möchte ich mich anschließen.

Lieber yatri, in wenigen Wochen wirst du dich nur über eines ärgern: "Warum du nicht früher zu diesem Schluss gekommen bist!" Glaub mir, ich spreche aus Erfahrung.   :Wink: 

Auch ich komme aus der anderen Linux-Welt. Schwerlastig *.deb. Nichts gegen Debian aber die Flexibilität, Kontrolle und Möglichkeiten mit Slots zu arbeiten sind ein endloser Traum!   :Smile: 

Seit knapp einem Jahr bin ich bei Gentoo und nun, drauf und dran meine Server zu migrieren.

@cryptosteve

Auch ich bin ein Handbuchleser *angeb*   :Very Happy:  .

Noch besser aber:

Dank Leuten wie Dir oder Fijoldar uvm. habe ich sehr lange keinen Foren-Account benötigt.   :Cool: 

Weiter so und bleibt uns erhalten!

----------

## cryptosteve

 *gendjaral wrote:*   

> @cryptosteve
> 
> Auch ich bin ein Handbuchleser *angeb*   .
> 
> Noch besser aber:
> ...

 

Vielen Dank für die netten Worte.

Und ich wollte natürlich nicht andeuten, dass man Handbuch-Fetischist sein muss, um hier 'mit an Bord zu sein'. Ich habe durchaus Verständnis dafür, wenn man von der Menge an Informationen erschlagen wird oder einem zwischendurch einfach die Luft ausgeht.  :Smile: 

----------

